# My brew house



## jonnir (10/3/14)

Hey fellas,

After reading "The $500 brew house" thread it got me thinking, jeez its a pretty good price to build a new little brew house. So i want a little help with ideas on sizes what yas think I should put in there. Building help etc. Obviously most important part here is cost, gotta keep the cost down, right down! So if anyone on the southside of brisbane has any ideas of where to buy gear other then me local bunnings that would be fantastic!

So anyway the first question I've got. What size area do you guys think I should allow for? I was thinking just a 3 x 3 would be okay but then i thought why not stretch it to 4 x 3? So i think i may go the 4 x 3 route. Everything brew related i've got is gonna be squeezed into here and at the moment its alot but not alot. Still alot of things i wanna put in there like brew fridges, grain storage etc. Its gonna be fun!

I've attached a photo of the site that the brew house will be sitting on,(right next to the garden shed) I'm tossing up whether or not to use the same footing idea that gsouth has used or concreting in the footings. Keen for suggestions for and against. I was going to concrete the base but with quotes of around the $1000 mark that's abit much for me. Cheaper the better! I was hoping this whole project would come in around the $1000 :lol:

Your suggestions and ideas would be greatly appreciated fellow brewers!!


----------



## gsouth82 (11/3/14)

I'm sure you've thought about all types of ideas, but i'll throw a couple at you anyway.

If you wanted to use my method...which is working OK for me but isn't for everyone then you'll be looking good if using 3m for a width and/or length. you can get 3m sleepers, its a standard size, and yellow tongue is 3mx0.9m. that means pretty easy setup and minimum cutting.

Here's another idea. What's in you shed? just gardening stuff? If it is, i'd be tempted to shift it off its concrete base and build your brew house there. gardening stuff can sit in the dirt. From the photo it looks around 3x3?


----------



## mr_wibble (12/3/14)

gsouth said:


> Here's another idea. What's in you shed? just gardening stuff? If it is, i'd be tempted to shift it off its concrete base and build your brew house there. gardening stuff can sit in the dirt. From the photo it looks around 3x3?


<joke>
Get some round-up (herbicide), then you can sell all those now-useless gardening tools and invest in brewery equipment.
</joke>


----------



## jonnir (16/3/14)

That was my original idea in regards to moving the current shed but I talked myself out of it for some reason.


----------



## jonnir (16/3/14)

I think I will move it, don't have to worry about making sure if the base is super solid in the brew house then. Cheaper in materials lol


----------

